# How do you buy Handguns??



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Don’t know where to post this topic and if you need to move it, please do so.

In the past I always haggled over the price with the dealers. I would first ask them what the real price is and they would come down 10 buck and I would offer less and go back and forth until a price was reached. One dealer made me a deal since I bought a lot from them that I would only pay 10% over their cost. That was great and I would look through their catalogs. Then I moved and took a ten year break. Went to the big gun shop around Hartford and they don’t haggle at all. They put MSRP down and what they sell it for and I have to say they have the best deals around most of the time. If you go to the gallery of guns, it will show you three dealers with three different prices on the same gun.

What’s the best way to buy?
Do you have any tips on haggling?
Are small dealers better than lager ones?
Gun show comments?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have bought at gun shows and haggled on he price. If I don't think I'm getting a super deal, I go to a Pawn Shop and Dealer that gives me a reasonable price, that is local, and always takes care of any problem I have. Cheapest is not always the best deal.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pawn shops are probably the best place to locate a bargan. I check by the local pawn shops periodically to see if some bargan has come it. Mostly they haven't but occassionally I get lucky. I buy most of my guns through a friend who has an FFL and will charge $5 or $10 to do it for most folks (he doesn't charge me anything anymore so I buy him a good cigar and a beer). It's not his main business so he doesn't care. He says it great 'cause then he gets to handle many different guns throughtout the years.


----------



## lou22 (May 16, 2006)

I'd like to check out pawn shops, but they're not allowed to sell handguns in Michigan (or at least the Detroit area). I buy most of my guns either on Gun Broker, Auction Arms or Bud's Gun Shop. I've found I can get the best prices if I decide what I want, then look for the best condition/price combination.

Lou


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I never go to pawn shops. I prefer to deal at shows or gun stores. Also, I don't like to buy used guns, so dealing with a pawn shop wouldn't be something I would do.

I have been to one pawn shop in my life - things were so over priced, and I just never went to another.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree with Charlie about buying them from an FFL dealer who's a friend. Of all the guns my dad has bought he has bought probaly 90% of them all from my uncle (his brother). I know that this is not always the case, but gun dealers like to take advantage of first time gun buyers. They buy a Glock for like $450 or $500 and then sell it for $700. 

When I buy my first gun I plan of going through my uncle also.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

There was a dealer in Memphis with whom I dealt with almost exclusively. This was East Park Hardware, later East Park Sporting Hardware. Mrs. Faulk was quite a lady, and ran the guns business with a fair and even hand. She priced her guns at fair prices, and special orders at cost +10%. Did a whopping business in the used gun trade, too.

Mr. Faulk was once asked what his best deal on a gun would be. "Well, you can take it or leave it." was his response. On another occassion, a man cmae in to examine a Colt Storekeeper's Model .45, stocked in ivory. He placed his foot up on the bench and began drawing one hundred dollar bills out of the top of his socks. He place fifteen hundred dollar bill on the counter and asked Mr. Falk how many of them would it take to buy that gun.

Mr. Faulk didn't blink, "All of them" he responded.

The man walked out with the gun.

Guns and Ammo are dealers here and because of their volume offer about the lowest prices around.

Pawn shops are good but haggling is expected.

I've bought several at bargain prices answering ads in the paper.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I had an acquaintence, now dead, who was a professor at the University of Memphis, who loved guns and shooting. He didn't care what it was, as long as it shot.

This gentleman would go to a pawn shop and see a gun, like as not one I wouldn't give a second look. For example, an old Webley .455 top break, priced at $250, and had obviously been there awhile.

He'd look at it and say "I'll give you a hundred for it." Like as not he would be at the range with it the next Saturday popping of .455 rounds.

When he died, his widow sent a Thank You card to East Park Hardware for all the customers. She wanted to thank everyone who had contributed som much pleasure to her late husband's life.
Bob Wright


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I got my first handgun off Gunbroker.com. I contacted a guy who I know is an FFL and had him arrange the transfer. However, my next handgun will either be bought at a gun show, or I'll just have Mr. Bruce order me one thru his channels.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mr. Crane,

You stated that you don't like to buy used guns. May I enquire why not?

As for me, the guns I'm looking for are no longer made, so used is the way to go for me. I've never had a bad experience when buying a used gun. Obviously, you have.

Bob Wright


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Almost every gun I buy anymore is used. I like old Colts and Blue S&W so I in and out of the Pawn shop several times a week . He know what I like and will put something away for me now and then. Thats how I got that 1951 Colt Commander in 9MM last week. Fri was in store owner busy I bought a like new couple week old 12 guage coach Shot Gun(china). He was wanting to sell(,needed money) and shop was busy So I gave him a 100 and he left happy and I added another coach gun to my collection Shoots great. This gun sells around 225 at local shops and shows.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I support my local gun dealers..... In my purchase experience.... If you have an issue with your weapon.... by fault of yours or manufacturers... my local shop will fix it for free or minimal cost. *SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL GUN SHOP!!!!*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Mr. Crane,
> 
> You stated that you don't like to buy used guns. May I enquire why not?
> 
> ...


Hello Bob.

The only way I might do so would be to try it out beforehand. There are enough headache new guns out there. I don't want to inherit someone else's headache. I just feel more comfortable buying a new gun.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If the price is Wright, I'll buy a headache.

I recently answered an ad in the paper and bought two Ruger Blackhawk three-screw .357 Magnums. Both guns had the safety conversion installed. I've removed that from both guns, installed steel grip frames and ejector housings. One recently returned from Dave Clements as a .44 Special with case hardened frame.

Usually, if I buy a lemon, I'm able to slick it up into a good shooter.

As I stated, the guns I prefer are no longer made, so used is the way to go for me.


Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, I once bought an old Colt M-1917 revolver for $30 because the cylinder wouldn't lock up when cocked. For about $5 I bought a new hand (pawl) from Numrich and put the gun into shooting condition. A collector gave me $300 for it.

Bob Wright


----------

